# Hyside: Green or Orange?



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

blueridge said:


> Can't decide...


Kiwi. Saw one in person and it's dope. Scientifically proven that Kiwi is less likely to flip also.


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

climbbd510 said:


> Kiwi. Saw one in person and it's dope. Scientifically proven that Kiwi is less likely to flip also.


did you take a pic of it? Yet to see the any real photos of that color.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

orange


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

I guess you decided to keep the 16er


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

For now...


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Kiwi...

Orange is for pussies, literally (oregonstate.edu)


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

lol


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the idea of orange because when I send it down river it will be easier to spot.


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Orange is much more photogenic, or mine is anyway!


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

My only pet peeve about the orange is the raft is the same color as the logo.


----------



## MtnBuzzed (Aug 6, 2020)

The new kiwi is bright(won't get lost when you send it downstream) and has a sweet citrus scheme with the orange patch.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I used to dig the lime. Picked up one of the first Maravia demos in that color a few years ago. Then Aire made boats that color. Now Hyside. Something about every new boat I see being lime green is turning me off to it a little...just me though. Used to be a ton of orange boats out there but I don't see nearly as many new orange boats. I'd vote orange. I think they're both cool colors, just a lot of bright green these days.

The green really does pop in pics though if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Orange fades quicker than most. Something about the pigments.


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the way AIRE and RMR break up the orange with a different color. Be it the floor, thwarts, frame pads ect...

The orange Hyside is a lot of orange, esp. with the logo being orange. I think it’s my favorite color still though...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Orange. Greens a bad luck color (if your a hellsangle anyway)


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

zbaird said:


> Orange fades quicker than most. Something about the pigments.


Only red fades faster. Scotchbrite and a good boat cleaner work miracles though.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Its true, but that red on the rag is your boat thinning out.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Buy white it will never fade and you will never regret it it never gets hot and you never have to bleed the air a perfect boat for a newbie!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

He's not wrong. White is bad for someone who is OCD about it being clean. You'll end up scrubbing it down to scrim.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Knock, knock...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Another vote for White... No downsides to it at all, and many upsides.


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

Orange won.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Check out the sunglasses thread.....


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Managan said:


> Knock, knock...


Who's there?
Orange
Orange who?
orange you glad you didn't get a green boat?


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

Ah. I now see what you were trying to do there… 😁


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

That thing is sick!!!


----------

